# Looks like the hawks are getting Amare



## Five5even

According to Yahoo Insiders

Garnett goes to PHX and Amare is reunited with JJ. Lotto picks go to Minny as well as some expiring contracts.

Congrats to Atlanta fans if this is true. You instantly became a powerhouse in the east if this deal goes through.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Five5even said:


> According to Yahoo Insiders
> 
> Garnett goes to PHX and Amare is reunited with JJ. Lotto picks go to Minny as well as some expiring contracts.
> 
> Congrats to Atlanta fans if this is true. You instantly became a powerhouse in the east if this deal goes through.



this has been posted already, the whole forums been talking about it.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

It's playoff time!!


----------



## ATLien

It's not a done deal yet.

I still don't see the incentive for PHX. Amare is much younger than KG.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

TheATLien said:


> It's not a done deal yet.
> 
> I still don't see the incentive for PHX. Amare is much younger than KG.


But KG is much better player than Amare


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Jermaniac Fan said:


> But KG is much better player than Amare



no he isn't, not *MUCH* better, wow some people are starting to overrate Garnett,


----------



## Diable

Well Steve Nash is over two years older than Garnett and that's the incentive if there is one.


----------



## HB

I also dont think KG is that much better than Amare. Its going to be interesting how he and Nash fit together


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

BIG UPDATE

Ric Bucher has just reported that the deal is not as far as many people believe, and instead of the 11th pick, they may replace it with Shelden Williams.


----------



## Pacers Fan

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> BIG UPDATE
> 
> Ric Bucher has just reported that the deal is not as far as many people believe, and instead of the 11th pick, they may replace it with Shelden Williams.


Think if this deal goes through, then Atlanta trades Smith and #11 (fillers?) for O'Neal. Wow.


----------



## Dissonance

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> BIG UPDATE
> 
> Ric Bucher has just reported that the deal is not as far as many people believe, and instead of the 11th pick, they may replace it with Shelden Williams.



I would have to think it'd be Marvin.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Pacers Fan said:


> Think if this deal goes through, then Atlanta trades Smith and #11 (fillers?) for O'Neal. Wow.



No, please tell me thats just a joke.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Steve Belkin **** us again, espn radio reports he reject the trade!

This dude better not come 500 miles near Hawks fans, or he's gonna get what coming to him!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I thought you said it was all but done and that Atlanta only had to sign off on it?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

SheedSoNasty said:


> I thought you said it was all but done and that Atlanta only had to sign off on it?



yea, and I guess he chose not to sign off on it.


----------



## rainman

Jermaniac Fan said:


> But KG is much better player than Amare


I'm not sure in that system there in Phoenix that KG would be any better than Amare, i would have to think there are behind the scenes issues that are forcing the Suns to make this deal. This was a team that was a technical foul away from winning it all.

As for Amare there in Atlanta giving up both picks, and i would do it by the way, isnt solving your pt guard situation. There would have to be another move involving a forward for a setup guy in my opinion.


----------



## ATLien

**** Belkin


----------



## rainman

TheATLien said:


> **** Belkin


What's up?


----------



## timr

Phx suns people says this deal is off.


----------



## ATLien

Damn. I guess it's back to square one now. Horford & Law, or try for another trade?


----------



## HB

I wonder how KG, Amare and Marion feel about all this


----------



## ATLien

Ric Bucher said on ESPN SportsCenter that this trade isn't dead and Phoenix wasn't involved in the early talks. I don't know what will happen.


----------



## rainman

Are these teams actually capable of pulling a deal off? you have to wonder.


----------



## E.H. Munro

**** the mother****ing NBA. Will someone tell Stern to ban this ******* for life for the good of the ****ing game of basketball. Jesus titty****ing christ what a flaming ****ing *******.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

John gray was on the radio, not long ago, and he said that Amare isn't getting traded. he talked to Steve Kerr, and he said Phx and Atl only started talking a couple of hours ago, and he said a deal isn't going to happen.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

wrong thread..


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

> June 28, 2007
> 
> On eve of draft, Suns fans looking for blockbuster are now finding scenarios
> 
> Jerry Brown, Tribune
> 
> The eve of the NBA draft produced another long day of whispers, rumors and outright categorical denials — but left the Suns standing in place with today’s 24th and 29th overall picks and few remaining opportunities to improve that stance.
> 
> The Suns are still intrigued by the prospect of acquiring the Minnesota Timberwolves’ Kevin Garnett but will not deal Amaré Stoudemire to make it happen. They are still interested in securing a top-10 pick in today’s draft but have all but exhausted the list of possible dance partners. They are still anxious to reduce the looming luxury-tax penalty the NBA charges teams with high payrolls, but there are other cards to play before the draft begins at 4:30 p.m.....
> 
> While new Suns general manager Steve Kerr said last week that no one on his roster is untradeable, sources say their stance that Stoudemire would not be moved in any Garnett trade has never wavered — be it Boston, Minnesota or Atlanta. That didn’t keep ESPN and other media outlets, however, from reporting that a three-way trade with the Timberwolves, Hawks and Suns — one that would put Garnett in Phoenix, Stoudemire in Atlanta and draft picks and expiring contracts in Minnesota — was on the fast track toward completion.
> 
> Sources confirm that the rumors were strong enough to induce Stoudemire to place a phone call to his former Suns teammate, Atlanta guard Joe Johnson, to talk about a possible reunion with the Hawks.
> 
> Late Tuesday evening in New York, site of today’s draft, the Hawks were telling members of the national and Atlanta media that the framework for a Stoudemire deal was vetoed by management because it would put the Hawks over the salary cap.
> 
> Blame landed on a name familiar to Suns fans: former Hawks majority owner Steve Belkin. Still embroiled in a lawsuit to regain control from his former business partners that dates back to the controversial Johnson trade in the summer of 2005, Belkin retains the right to halt any deal that exceeds the cap.
> 
> Kerr said he had a grand total of one conversation with the Hawks about a trade, and Stoudemire was never part of the conversation.
> 
> (ASIDE: Kerr has been quoted prior to this as saying he had NEVER spoken with the Hawks about the deal.)
> 
> “All of these reports of blockbuster trades involving us are so far-fetched; I’ve chosen not to comment on them,” Kerr said. “Most of them are complete nonsense, and those with a kernel of accuracy aren’t even close.
> 
> “But when you hear that we were taking about trading Amaré … wherever that came from, it’s totally wrong.”


a trade can still happen, in the lastest info thread, the source said, we may make a major trade involving our draft picks *AFTER*, the draft. Belkin veto, the trade, because Amare still has five years left on his contract, by next month, the season will be officially over, and it'll be 4 years not 5. So theres a posibility, but then we have to get Phoenix to agree.


----------



## Dissonance

Here's the thing, the KG's deal becomes harder then. If he is traded before July 1, Suns could spread his trade kicker to 2 yrs, 3M each and save us some money. Otherwise it makes it difficult, because of how stretched passed the cap the team is already.

It would take a miracle for it to be done IMO. Same can be said for the Wolves even trading KG before July 1. Not even just before tonight.


----------



## timr

I've had enough of rumors and trade talks! I'm going to wait until 7pm to see what actually happens.


----------



## Dissonance

timr said:


> I've had enough of rumors and trade talks! I'm going to wait until 7pm to see what actually happens.



No kidding.

It usually more happens when backs are up against the wall because of the time limit on picks


----------



## Floods

Five5even said:


> You instantly became a powerhouse in the east if this deal goes through.


I'm not gonna go that far. It makes Atlanta a playoff team but not a powerhouse imo


----------



## Floods

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919016


----------



## ATLien

We better not be drafting Jianlian. Please!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

If we do drat Yi, it isn't gonna be billy's fault, but he'll get the blame, and eventually be fired. Gotta feel bad for the dude.


----------



## JonMatrix

If you guys got Amare, you would definately reach the playoffs barring any serious injuries. Granted, your team would still be undersized, but its the east where any team can get hot at the right time and get to the finals (ie, the 2007 Cavs, 2006 Heat, and reaching back a bit the 1999 Knicks)
Why would he(Belkin) buy a majority stake in a professional sports franchise if he was going to just keep salary low and not try to improve the team? If he really couldn't afford it, then why did he buy the team in the first place? Ugh, owners like this get on my nerves, growing up a Pittsbugh Pirates fan, I know all too well how heartbreaking this is for any true fans.


----------



## ATLien

JonMatrix said:


> Why would he(Belkin) buy a majority stake in a professional sports franchise if he was going to just keep salary low and not try to improve the team? If he really couldn't afford it, then why did he buy the team in the first place? Ugh, owners like this get on my nerves, growing up a Pittsbugh Pirates fan, I know all too well how heartbreaking this is for any true fans.


I think Belkin has money because he is trying to buy out the other owners, but I can't stand owners who don't seem to give a crap about the team from a sports point of view. They just see dollars.


----------



## ATLien

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> If we do drat Yi, it isn't gonna be billy's fault, but he'll get the blame, and eventually be fired. Gotta feel bad for the dude.


If Yi is the pick, it will be because the owners pushed for it. They see green with all these business oppurtunities with China, but he wouldn't be the right pick from a basketball standpoint.


----------



## Dissonance

David_Ortiz said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919016



Nothing new. It was posted late last night.


----------



## Diable

Probably the only way the KG to PHX deal could get done is to bring in Charlotte for their lottery pick and their capspace,but I don't see what's in it for them.


----------



## Dissonance

Minnesota is gonna get screwed. Especially their fans. They might end up having to take some junk deal out of nowhere before July 1. Or KG somehow comes back, which is gonna be really difficult because they have to repair that relationship. He'd then probably opt out and walk. In this case, they get nothing.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Dissonance19 said:


> Minnesota is gonna get screwed. Especially their fans. They might end up having to take some junk deal out of nowhere before July 1. Or KG somehow comes back, which is gonna be really difficult because they have to repair that relationship. He'd then probably opt out and walk. In this case, they get nothing.



yeah I mean, in the end of the day, we still have 2 lottery picks to work with.


----------



## E.H. Munro

JonMatrix said:


> If you guys got Amare, you would definately reach the playoffs barring any serious injuries. Granted, your team would still be undersized, but its the east where any team can get hot at the right time and get to the finals (ie, the 2007 Cavs, 2006 Heat, and reaching back a bit the 1999 Knicks)
> Why would he(Belkin) buy a majority stake in a professional sports franchise if he was going to just keep salary low and not try to improve the team? If he really couldn't afford it, then why did he buy the team in the first place? Ugh, owners like this get on my nerves, growing up a Pittsbugh Pirates fan, I know all too well how heartbreaking this is for any true fans.


Technically speaking, the Hawks have two owners, Atlanta Spirit LLC and Steve Belkin. After the Joe Johnson deal Belkin withdrew from the partnership and sued Atlanta Spirit LLC. He won the first round in court, but Atlanta Spirit LLC is appealing. The result is a mess where Billy Knight can only make trades that put the Hawks over the cap with permission of both sets of owners, which includes agreement among the partners in Atlanta Spirit LLC. It's a ****ing disaster area. 

EDIT: Frankly the Board of Governors should take the team over and sell it off to someone else


----------



## Dissonance

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> yeah I mean, in the end of the day, we still have 2 lottery picks to work with.



Exactly.


And whomever you guys take, Yi or Horford, they both will probably turn out to be good. Yi long term of course. Or at least I think. I'm higher on them than most prospects.


----------



## ATLien

IMO, ESPN was not telling the whole truth. Surprise surprise I know.

Steve Kerr (Phoenix GM) has said: "We’ve never spoken with Atlanta about Amare. We have no idea why anybody would speculate on that."

Atlanta wouldn't need Belkin's approval to make this hypothetical trade in the first place. Then the report was that Michael Gearon Jr. didn't want to trade for Amare, because he has investors in China. If Atlanta would turn down Amare for Jianlian, then why is Horford still in the mix? It doesn't make any sense. I believe Steve Kerr. This trade never was in serious talks. It doesn't make sense to trade Amare who is only 24 years old.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, but in the article o.iatl posted last page, it said Kerr had denied talking to ATL AT ALL, like in other reports. Now he says, "not about Amare."

I don't know what to believe.


----------



## ATLien

Maybe he spoked with ATL earlier and just said whats up, but nothing about Amare.

Kerr: whats up
Billy: chillin, drinkin a bud


----------



## ATLien

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919016

According to sources, the Wolves are asking the Bobcats to give up the No. 8 pick along with an undisclosed player. In the proposed deal, Garnett would go to Phoenix, and the Suns would send Amare Stoudemire to Charlotte. The Bobcats would also be required to take Suns guard Marcus Banks. 
The Bobcats have been offering the No. 8 pick to various teams for weeks and have several offers. If they can't get something worked out with Minnesota and Phoenix before the draft, the Bobcats will likely move the pick in another deal, a source said.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919016
> 
> According to sources, the Wolves are asking the Bobcats to give up the No. 8 pick along with an undisclosed player. In the proposed deal, Garnett would go to Phoenix, and the Suns would send Amare Stoudemire to Charlotte. The Bobcats would also be required to take Suns guard Marcus Banks.
> The Bobcats have been offering the No. 8 pick to various teams for weeks and have several offers. If they can't get something worked out with Minnesota and Phoenix before the draft, the Bobcats will likely move the pick in another deal, a source said.


unless we can get Amare, this doesn't look good, but hey whats new?


----------



## Najee

Jermaniac Fan said:


> But KG is much better player than Amare


This statement is so ridiculous that it's not even funny. Kevin Garnett MAY BE better than Amare Stoudemire, but it's not by much and it's negated by KG being seven years older. KG is the better rebounder and defender; Amare is the better scorer and more decisive player.

But in the final analysis, why would it matter to Atlanta Hawks fans if Garnett ended up in Phoenix BECAUSE THE HAWKS COULD HAVE HAD STOUDEMIRE IN THIS DEAL? If it's true Atlanta nixed the deal, then the Hawks organization continues to show that this is the worst NBA franchise this decade.


----------



## ATLien

This thread title will haunt my nightmares for years


----------



## Dissonance

It shouldn't. It's not like it was close. As soon as Amare was mentioned, Kerr said, he is untouchable. Minn-ATL should've went to PHX before and not try to draw up a deal on their own.

Though I think if PHX could've gotten a lotto pick AND KG, they would've probably thought about it more.


----------



## BlakeJesus

TheATLien said:


> This thread title will haunt my nightmares for years


I woke up crying last night because of this thread.


----------



## ATLien

Now we know it wasn't close to happening, but at the time it was on the front page of ESPN and was discussed on Sportscenter, ATH, PTI, etc. It was like a punch in the gut


----------

